# Surge is your tip



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Would you pick up a rider that you knew was not going to tip?
Would you pick up a rider that you knew was going to tip?

Best reason i know to only work surge. To see how big your tip can be, enter your city rates and choose your surge amount, Evan a 1.5 surge works iout to be a pretty good tip!

Don't ask questions. Just drive...Uber is awesome 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1enQV6cSI_xANkiM0KUYU2zuHHDq3VoRLXym1XuhVxH4/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

NO SURGE NO RIDE..I know I'm not killin it, but for part timer, work the surge..surge is my tip and incentive to snag a ride aor two a day


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll take surge and non-surge depending on my mood. But no one gets 5 stars unless it's a big surge and they are nice or unless they tip. $3 ride gets 5 stars if they tip.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I was going to reply, then I saw mullet and Atlanta.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I was going to reply, then I saw mullet and Atlanta.


LOL!!!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

SURGE ON!!!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> SURGE ON!!!!!!
> View attachment 36795


Cool beans MulletMan


----------

